# Messlatte



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

ich habe das thema mal hier rein gestellt.

wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch ne ahnung hat wo es richtig schöne messlatten gibt, wo man auch wirklich jeden cm oder sogar mm gut ablesen kann ohne eine lupe zu brauchen.
so ne messlatte sollte schon 40-45 cm haben, da sie hauptsächlich zum meeresangeln dienen soll.
ich hoffe mir kann einer nen tip geben. 
vielen daank schonmal !!!


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Also ich habe ein Metallineal aus dem Baumarkt! Das gibt es in der Abteilung für Heimwerker und ist absolut perfekt zum Angeln geeignet, da die Zahlen eingraviert und nicht nur aufgedruckt sind.

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber mir sind die zahlen dann doch etwas zu klein. bisher habe ich eine aus va-stahl mit nem massband draufgeklebt. geht natürlich auch, aber ich such "DIE SUPERMESSLATTE" !
aber vielen dank für deinen tip.


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Ich habe mal bei einem Brandungsangler gesehen, dass er sich zwei Metallbleche zu einem /_____ geschweißt hatte (naja, vorne war es nicht schräg sondern grade ), dann kann man die Striche mit einem Dremel einschleifen und das so groß, wie man möchte....

LG
Hauke


----------



## Skorpion (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> so ne messlatte sollte schon 40-45 cm haben,


hi vielleicht ist ein Zollstock ne Lösung #t 

Und eine Frage noch : willst du wirklich Fische nur bis 45 cm fangen :q


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> hi vielleicht ist ein Zollstock ne Lösung #t
> 
> Und eine Frage noch : willst du wirklich Fische nur bis 45 cm fangen :q




Ne, Zollstock wird spaakig und weicht auf -das ist widerlich 

LG
Hauke


----------



## Skorpion (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, Zollstock wird spaakig und weicht auf -das ist widerlich


Na dann kann man das vergessen


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

genau


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

ein zollstock ist leider auch ungenau und das messen dauert zulange.
da ich wettkämpfe angel brauche ich nur eine messlatte die das mindestmaß der fische messen kann. meerforelle ist da das größte maß. deswegen nur diese größe. denn wenn man kleinere fische fängt wird man disqualifiziert. man braucht eine kante wo man den fisch mit dem maul anlegen kann und dann bis zum schwanzende die länge ablesen kann. manchmal geht es da wirklich um millimeter.


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Schaust Du hier! 



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal bei einem Brandungsangler gesehen, dass er sich zwei Metallbleche zu einem /_____ geschweißt hatte (naja, vorne war es nicht schräg sondern grade ), dann kann man die Striche mit einem Dremel einschleifen und das so groß, wie man möchte....
> 
> LG
> Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

hatte ich schon gesehen. genauso sieht meine jetztige aus.
aber dieses maßband nervt mich halt. das löst sich immer ab und irgendwann sind die zahlen nicht mehr zu sehen. metall wiederum sieht man schwer.
hm.... ich muss mir wohl eine selber bauen. habe aber garkeine lust dazu.


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich schon gesehen. genauso sieht meine jetztige aus.
> aber dieses maßband nervt mich halt. das löst sich immer ab und irgendwann sind die zahlen nicht mehr zu sehen. metall wiederum sieht man schwer.
> hm.... ich muss mir wohl eine selber bauen. habe aber garkeine lust dazu.




Protzig wäre es, die Kerben reinzufräsen und dann mit Blattgold auszugießen, das siehst du TOP  

LG
Hauke


----------



## Stefan21j (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

45cm? hmm sollte für nen Mann doch kein Problem sein *fg jeder Tatowierer hilft *lach 


Nein Spaß beiseite.... habe Massband von Frau und so einen ähnlichen "Bügel wie |________vorn ein Nagel draufschweissen und Band einhängen


Gruss Stefan


----------



## IjmTex (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Das ist meine 50 cm-Messlatte für Plattfische. Ist aus Alu und somit nicht so schwer. Habe sie extra etwas mit Neonklebeband beklebt, damit ich nur gar nicht mal irgendwo vergesse.

Gibt in Holland auch welche aus Kunststoff zu kaufen, die auch gut zu gebrauchen sind. Allerdings muß man sie bei viel Wind immer wegpacken, da man insbesondere beim Deichangeln Ihnen sonst immer hinterherlaufen kann.

Gruß IjmTex

Habe noch die gleiche Messeinrichtung für Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch, die aber dann 20 cm länger ist.


----------



## Brandiangli (3. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Hallo!!!

Wir haben dieses Problem etwas anders gelöst!!!
Wir sind von dem typischen Angelkoffer abgekommen, haben jetzt eine Zarges-Alukiste für Rollen und Zubehör. Da sie 60cm lang ist, haben wir die entsprechenden Maße im Aluminium verewigt. Fisch einfach nurnoch anlegen. Weiß nicht ob es fürs Wettkampfangeln ausreicht, macht sich aber perfekt.#6 
Leider haben wir kein Bild im Moment!!! Könnte aber bei Bedarf nachgereicht werden!!!
@ Agalatze: Wie wärs mit 27.11. in Meschendorf???
Grüße aus Berlin
die Brandiangli


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

@ ijmtex
genauso sieht meine bisher auch aus. meine ist nur aus dünnem VA stahl und hat anstatt deines metall-lineal ein maßband drauf. das maßband ist natürlich mist auf dauer, weil sich die zahlen abwaschen usw... das metall-lineal finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, aber die zahlen sind mir zu klein.
protzig wäre das wirklich wenn man das wie haukep macht 
aber der kostenpunkt schreckt mich dann wohl doch etwas ab.

@ brandiangli
da wäre ich wirklich sehr gerne dabei, aber am 26/27.11 habe ich die deutschen meisterschaften in der brandung. ich hoffe dieses jahr wieder ganz gut abzuschneiden.
wünsche euch natürlich super viel spaß


----------



## MichaelB (4. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin,

ich habe einfach ein Stück Alu 30x2 genommen, ein Ende etwa 30mm gekantet und dann der Länge nach ab 20cm jeden Zentimeter angerissen, alle 5cm die Zahl eingraviert ( mit so´nem Pressluft-Schreiber) - das Ganze ist leicht, gammelt nicht und ist optimistische 70cm lang  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tino (4. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin , moin Michael B
Super-Tip! #6 
Brauche nähmlich auch noch so'n Teil.
Denke ich werde Deine Idee nachbauen.
Habe auch sonst nur den guten " Zölligen " genommen. War mir auch zu umständlich.
Gruss


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Außerdem sieht es einfach besser aus, als wenn man erstmal den klapprigen Zollstock rausholt und genauer ist es auch 

LG
Hauke


----------



## czesy (4. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

hallo

*versuch es doch mal mit der maßlatte von rapala.*
*die hat eine kante zum anlegen und ist weiß mit schwarzen zahlen.*
*sie ist sehr gut ablesbar und zum aufklappen. ich glaube sogar 60 cm.*

*gruß gröne*


----------



## Katze_01 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin


Alublech der Angelkiste, in der Länge, angepasst.
30 mm aufgekantet, Maßband mit Kontaktkleber angeheftet und weil manchmal Blind,
über und unter das Maßband selbstleuchtendes Klebeband aus dem Baumarkt.
Einmal mit der Kopflampe drauf und dat dingen leuchtet auch noch, (nurn Kaffee kanns noch nicht kochen).
Für meine Zwecke reichts, Natürlich konnte man alles in selbstleuchtenden Buchstaben oder Zahlen unterlegen.
Katze


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Auch ne Idee mit dem Leuchten, aber woraus soll denn das Maßband sein, wenn das durchscheinen soll?

LG
Hauke


----------



## Katze_01 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin


@Hauke

Man könnte ein durchsichtiges Maßband benutzen.

Ich hab das Problem gelöst indem ich mir Richtungszeiger aufgeklebt habe, guckst du Fotos.

Das Ding leuchtet gut im Dunkeln, leider sind Fotos nichts geworden da meine Kamera nicht gut genug auflöst.

Katze


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin,

das mit dem Leuchtband ist cool #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Das ist ja lustig, Ideen muss der Mensch haben!

Ich denke sowas in der Art werde ich mir auch mal bauen...

LG
Hauke


----------



## mcmc (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Fragt mal Marcel 1409. Die haben im Laden eine Messlatte, weiß, Plastik(gut zu säubern), schwarze Zahlen (gut zum Ablesen),45 cm(reicht völlig aus und passt überall rein), leicht und mit Kante zum Anlegen. Müsste die "Light-Version" des Rapala sein, von der _czesy_ sprach. Preis war auch o.K..


----------



## MichaelB (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin,





			
				mcmc schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt mal Marcel 1409. Die haben im Laden eine Messlatte, weiß, Plastik(gut zu säubern), schwarze Zahlen (gut zum Ablesen),45 cm(reicht völlig aus und passt überall rein)


 Ääähhh.... und einen 50er Dorsch oder 60er Aal klappst Du dann zusammen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

@ michaelb
also die meisten benutzen ne messlatte nur um zu sehen ob der fisch überhaupt maßig ist. der rest ist eigentlich fast egal. das wird dann zuhause in ruhe gemessen


----------



## mcmc (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

So isses!


----------



## Quappenqualle (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Bei mir ist auf dem Kescherstiel eine Maßeinteilung gleich drauf. Kescher braucht man zwar nicht unbedingt in der Brandung, aber da wir auch mit dem Boot rausfahren schraub ich auf's passende Gewinde einfach mein Gaff... So hab ich immer ne Meßlatte dabei..


----------



## Agalatze (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

@ quappenqualle
cooler name übrigens 
das problem ist, dass so eine art von messen leider zu ungenau ist. bei den wettkämpfen kann ein millimeter entscheidend sein, wegen disquallifizieren und so n kram.


----------



## Norgefahrer (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Es gibt ja Digitale Meßschieber,ich weiß nicht, vielleicht gibt es ja auch welche in dieser von Dir gesuchten Größe  #c 

Mal Nachfragen #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Hi,
ich lege meine Fische immer am Strand hin und messe mit Fußschritten ab wie lang sie sind.


----------



## Norgefahrer (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Find ich prima,wenn man so große fängt,dass man sie mit Schritten abmessen muß #6 :q


----------



## JuergenS (10. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich lege meine Fische immer am Strand hin und messe mit Fußschritten ab wie lang sie sind.



Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, aber stört´s deinen Angelnachbarn nicht wenn du ständig bei ihm durch seinen Angelplatz marschierst?  :q


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin





			
				Norgefahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja Digitale Meßschieber,ich weiß nicht, vielleicht gibt es ja auch welche in dieser von Dir gesuchten Größe #c
> 
> Mal Nachfragen #h


Gibt es - welche Größe darf es denn sein?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (11. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

was kostet denn so ein digitales messdingens ?
hört sich nobel an


----------



## NOK Angler (11. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

in der von dir gesuchten / benötigten größe fangen die so etwa bei 150 - 200 euro an , denn noch salzwasser und sandbeständig - aua das wird teuer !! 

würde da mal bei werkzeugen für berufstaucher gucken , wenn du dir wirklich so etwas kaufen willlst.

gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Agalatze (11. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

also bei dem kurs lasse ich das lieber sein. so irre bin ich dann doch nicht


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin,

ein einfacher digitaler Werkstattmessschieber mit 500mm Messbereich kostet ab 645€ - lassen wir es doch mal beim Maßband, gelle?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Koschi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Die einen schreiten Ihre Fische ab,  |bla: 

die anderen messen den ausgenommenen Kram zu Hause...  |kopfkrat 

wieder andere überlegen, ab sofort digital zu messen für läppische 650 Euro... :q 

Könnte hier mein Lieblingsthread werden!!!!!! Mehr!!!  |jump:


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Moin,

und bei dem Sondi bekommt man noch nicht mal ip65-Technik |uhoh:  :q  da bleibe ich dann bei meinem gekanteten und zentimeterweise angerissenen Alu-Mess-Lümmel   und da ich zum Spaß angel, kommt es beileibe nicht auf jeden Millimeter an #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## elefant (12. November 2004)

*AW: Messlatte*

Hi
Gibt doch auch diese Laser-Meßgeräte...
Aber wie wäre es denn,wenn Du bei Deiner bewährten Technik bleibst,ein neues Messband(gibt ja auch unterschiedlich stark bedruckte) einklebst,evt. noch mit Filzstift oder Marker die Mindestmaße farblich markierst und dann das Ganze,wegen der Haltbarkeit mit einem Klaarlack versiegelst???


----------

